# Question to help narrow my search



## MantisDude15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey everyone, been a while since ive posted. But anywho, ive got a question. I want a nice large mantis... what should i get? Basically i just want to know what is the largest mantis available? thanks


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

H. grandis are nice. Or you could get a wide arm mantis.


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

Biggest I've ever had was a Chinese. 5 inches. They die a lot though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2007)

> Biggest I've ever had was a Chinese. 5 inches. They die a lot though.


Hmm ok. Giant asian, the african mantids, wide arm mantis are also all large mantids.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah but H. Grandis are realy strong and don't usually get sick.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 4, 2007)

Plistospilota guineensis are a massive mantis, nice colouration on the adults too, though have no idea what they are like to keep


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 4, 2007)

from what ive heard not difficult at all... very clumsy so mesh needs to be used everywhere!and eat small children or any similar sized animal ;D

the trouble is sourcing them only very special people get them, be good and santa may bring a few

unless your jewish  

_Pseudoempusa pinnipavonis_ !!!!

big, easy to care for and probably survive the nuclear hallocaust!

it will be them, cockroaches and the dfs sale left...


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2007)

You should get a Paratoxodera, these are lovely long mantids...(Lol)...

The Hierodula species are fantastic, and I really miss not keeping the adults (females in particular.)

The Plistospilota guineensis look huge, and would like to keep them to.

One species I would love to keep is the new 6.4 inch species that has been found in Tanzania.


----------



## wuwu (Jun 4, 2007)

> One species I would love to keep is the new 6.4 inch species that has been found in Tanzania.


what species would that be!?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

How big does the Giant Malaysian grow?


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

> > One species I would love to keep is the new 6.4 inch species that has been found in Tanzania.
> 
> 
> what species would that be!?


I can't remember the exact specie, tyrannomantis I think.

Which giant malaysian mantis were you referring to?


----------

